# RV- MEMOREX DVD SYSTEM???



## jprebel3 (Jun 27, 2010)

ANYONE GOT A REMOTE ?
I PURCHASED A MEMOREX DVD/HOME THEATRE SYSTEM FROM A PAWN SHOP AND FOUND OUT (WHILE SEARCHING FOR A REMOTE) THAT IT CAME FROM AN RV.   IT IS A MEMOREX 9630M (2007) ALSO SOLD BY "ELECTROBRAND" TO RV DEALERS.
PLEASE HELLLP......


----------



## akjimny (Jun 27, 2010)

Re: RV- MEMOREX DVD SYSTEM???

Jeff - Welcome to the forum.  Walmart/Best Buy/etc sell universal remotes that will work with 90% of the systems out there.  You might want to check with one of them, especially best Buy, as they have their "Geek Squad" tech experts.

PS - Please take the CAPS LOCK off.  Some people consider that to be shouting in written format. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

